# Headlamp Converters For Starline 655 2004



## Snowey1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Headlamp Converters for Starline 655 2004 _ Can anybody please help, I need to put on Headlamp Converter the round type, is it possible.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If they are Hella "projector" type lights I am pretty sure there is an adjustment mechanism on the back of the headlight to alter which way the lights dip (rather than fit a converter on the lens)


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, you need the round deflector section from the widely available silver striped stick-on versions. They are available from Halfords and many other places including the shop at Dover docks. I think it is diagram 8 in the instructions, but that may have changed.

The Hella units can be rotated but they are not designed for frequent switching. They are secured by 3 self-tappers around the rim (inside mounting) and they are an absolute b*****d to get at. I have tried several times and even with the front lower bumper / valance removed, I still could not get clear access. I would simply go with the beam benders.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

When I imported my Hymer a few years ago I had several jobs done by Peter Hambilton, one of which was to modify the headlights so all I have to do is turn the whole unit left or right for UK or Continent. 
Simples.

Bob


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

You can make your own quite simply. You need to shine your lights on a wall or similar at night and block out the section that shines from 9 o'clock to about 10 o'clock by making a triangular mask (out of cardboard initially) and positioning this over the headlight. The bit to block out will be at about 7.30 to 9.00 o'clock as you look at the light.

On some headlamps there are markings that will help you.

I use aluminium tape to make the final mask but many people just use insulation tape.

JohnW


----------



## Snowey1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks very much with your replys, it was very helpful.


----------

